# Samsung ES7500 or ES8000? Suggestion required.



## Mondy (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi all,

One of my friend is planning to buy a Samsung Smart TV and currently not able to decide between ES7500 and ES8000. It would be a 46". 

Also please suggest any gud 3D LED Tvs in that range.

Thanks.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 22, 2012)

Among the two get ES8000.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 22, 2012)

Neither. Get Sony HX850. Much better than ES7500/ES8000 and cheaper too!


----------

